# Bad coffee day?



## Earlepap

Does anyone else have bad coffee days?

This morning I've had serious trouble making a decent espresso out of either Red Brick or Bolivian Loayza, both of which I've nailed before. Even with my Vario at the finest setting they're running too fast. Dosing 16g in a 15g VST with naked portafilter.


----------



## seeq

Always. I can have it running fine for days, then all of a sudden it comes out like treacle and I have to grinder coarser by several turns. Sometimes it's totally random.


----------



## fatboyslim

Earlepap I totally failed to get anywhere near extracting red brick with 16.5g in 15g VST on a very fine setting on my grinder.

Start pump...insta-gush...fail...cry.

Got a couple finer settings to try before I'm totally out of ideas. Visually inspecting the grind I could tell it wasn't right but tried anyway.

Pretty sure all my bad coffee days can be blamed on grind.

Maybe the solution is Mazzer-based?


----------



## chimpsinties

Maybe it's just something to with today. I had the same thing this morning with some Peruvian Yanesha I received from coffeebeanshopltd yesterday.

Ground on my usual #1 setting, all looked ok in the basket, turned switch on and... gush! 2oz in about 13 secs. Big thick stream. Still tasted ok (ish). Maybe a tad too freshly roasted. Saying that it's not much better in my AeroPress now I'm at work. It's quite nice coffee but there's not much there that makes you go, Wow!


----------



## cjbailey1

I have wondered before whether room temperature / humidity can have a noticeable effect? I don't know the answer though!


----------



## Earlepap

My kitchen has South facing patio doors so it does get pretty warm in here. Maybe I should start storing them elsewhere in the house - ball ache though right? I mean going into a different room just to fetch a dose of beans!

I could tell that the grind was off just by looking too fatboyslim, though like you went for it anyway and lo and behold got a gusher. When I was getting good results with Red Brick it was from a batch roasted over two weeks ago. The new bag was roasted on Monday just gone, so I think I'll give it some more time then try again. Seems like a long rest time though if two weeks is how long it's left to get a good shot.

Might succumb to buying the 18g VST basket with the hope that that makes it easier.


----------



## fatboyslim

There is some factor that I don't understand here. Some combination of freshness and/or moisture content and humidity that is making tough work for both our grinders.

I'm tempted to contact james hoffman about this as this is an area he should have good knowledge.

I'm going to clean grinder out and take another stab tomorrow morning.


----------



## Spooks

Thought it was just me getting gushers today. Grinder and beans set the same, fine yesterday today not so much. Still tastes ok ish but not no wow factor.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Also gushing over the last two-three days. This unseasonaly warm weather maybe?

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## seeq

Humidity and temperature make quite a big difference, I couldn't tell you the science behind it, but it does.


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm so glad to have a Mazzer, no such thing as finest setting! I still have tough days though where I waste 5 shots trying to find the sweet spot!


----------



## Earlepap

I'll be a little hacked off if I'm not able to grind fine enough considering the cost of a vario.


----------



## fatboyslim

Understandably. If I was back 12 months ago deciding what grinder to get I'd be all like super jolly y'all, screw that preciso crap. Trying to justify the expenditure of a 2nd hand SJ at the mo.

Bet preciso has crappy resale value :-(


----------



## garydyke1

Buy cheap, buy twice.

Id love a Mazzer Royal. Even my 500 quid Mini-E is far from perfect


----------



## Glenn

cjbailey1 said:


> I have wondered before whether room temperature / humidity can have a noticeable effect?


Yes they can make a difference.

How are you all storing your beans?


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Buy cheap, buy twice.
> 
> Id love a Mazzer Royal. Even my 500 quid Mini-E is far from perfect


I've been watching videos of robur e. Far superior to k30 vario?


----------



## Spazbarista

I think the same beans from the same roaster are also a variable, which adds to the frustration. Your taste buds are another variable.


----------



## fatboyslim

Your taste buds aren't important when you can't even stop the flow from insta-gushing. I tried on the finest setting which I've never had to go anywhere near before on many Has Bean beans.

Wasted over 150g trying to dial in and no sign of stopping the gush


----------



## Spazbarista

Tried destimulating your machine with a dog carcass?


----------



## Earlepap

I tamed it this morning by reverting back to stock Gaggia basket instead of the bloody VST! 17g, 26g(ish) out in 25 sec, tasted great.

I'm storing my beans in their original bags out of sunlight on some shelving.


----------



## fatboyslim

Expobarista said:


> Tried destimulating your machine with a dog carcass?


I read recently that you turn everything into innuendo and now I believe it. But dog carcass?

Interesting idea reverting back to stock as these generally need a coarser grind compared to VST. I still don't understand why these beans are so hard to grind fine enough.

Are they made of adamantium?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I've been watching videos of robur e. Far superior to k30 vario?


The Robur isnt a good choice for the home...well not if you single-dose by weight...it performs brilliantly with a full hopper tho...way less clumpy than the k30!

The Royal has had some great feedback for home use, t'is a beast!


----------



## lookseehear

I think the ultimate home grinder has to be the versalab m3 - no waste and really easy one shot dosing plus a lovely fluffy grind.


----------



## tribs

chimpsinties said:


> Peruvian Yanesha I received from coffeebeanshopltd yesterday.
> 
> It's quite nice coffee but there's not much there that makes you go, Wow!


I'm loving this in the French Press. The Malawi geisha that came with it in the fortnightly promotion is even better. They don't quite cut it as Espresso though. No gushers here, though I opened the roasters blend first though so they were not quite as fresh as yours.


----------



## SlowRoast

garydyke1 said:


> The Robur isnt a good choice for the home...well not if you single-dose by weight...it performs brilliantly with a full hopper tho...way less clumpy than the k30!
> 
> The Royal has had some great feedback for home use, t'is a beast!


The Royale really is a beast. Absolutely huge, compared to the usual Super Jolley. It makes my Eureka Mignon look like an ant.

On subject - I've noticed funny things at home with my shots over the past few days. Normally the dial is between 2 and 3 for my best shots but on 3 I was pulling shots overflowing with crema, today I nearly choked the machine up and had to knock it back, especially after running Grindz through. Needless to say, I rather enjoyed my SM Capao as did my dad.


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> I think the ultimate home grinder has to be the versalab m3 - no waste and really easy one shot dosing plus a lovely fluffy grind.


Wow what an awesome grinder! Bit pricey for home use though. Love the design and the dosing system.


----------



## garydyke1

Whereas a mazzer royal or major might be found on fleabay for reasonable money , an m3 is as rare as hens teeth


----------



## chimpsinties

How much for the versalab m3.

It looks to grinders what those turntables with exposed drive belts and isolation platforms are to normal record players









I had much more success today with that same Peruvian coffee with all the same settings.

18g in, 37g out 2floz in 25 secs spot on. Still didn't taste all that great but end of the bag now so doesn't really matter.


----------



## chimpsinties

Double post sorry


----------



## garydyke1

chimpsinties said:


> How much for the versalab m3.
> 
> It *looks to grinders what those turntables with exposed drive belts *and isolation platforms are to normal record players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Designed by the same people as those turn-tables

Grinder $1700

Dosing $375 each (med. & short hoppers are $420)

left and right available - bushings sold separately - see BUSHING SIZES

Portafilter Holder $178

retrofittable to all grinders

all plus shipping


----------



## cjbailey1

Have you recalibrated the vario? I've had no issues with mine since.


----------



## Earlepap

cjbailey1 said:


> Have you recalibrated the vario? I've had no issues with mine since.


How does one go about this? Mine is only a month old.


----------



## fatboyslim

Do you want to heard the worst bad coffee day imaginable?

I just broke my grinder...I don't want to talk to anyone or do anything...just hold my head in my hands and cry









Already considered splashing out £400 (that I don't have) on a brand new mazzer mini just because they have next day delivery.


----------



## cjbailey1

Not sure how I missed this reply :$

There is a guide online. I'll try and dig out the link...

Edit:

The one I used is here... http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/recalibrating-baratza-vario-t10282.html


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Do you want to heard the worst bad coffee day imaginable?
> 
> I just broke my grinder...I don't want to talk to anyone or do anything...just hold my head in my hands and cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already considered splashing out £400 (that I don't have) on a brand new mazzer mini just because they have next day delivery.


How did you break it?


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> How did you break it?


I may or may not have been trying to modify it but I really stupidly forgot to pull the small micro adjustment lever off first.

When Baratza tell you its essential you do this FIRST they mean it as when I tried to pull the case off it snapped the entire grind adjustment assembly.

Made me question how durable a totally plastic adjustment assembly is in the first place.

Seriously considering a Mazzer Mini then sell Preciso after I get parts from Baratza (who have already offered to send them express delivery from US).


----------



## Earlepap

cjbailey1 said:


> Not sure how I missed this reply :$
> 
> There is a guide online. I'll try and dig out the link...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The one I used is here... http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/recalibrating-baratza-vario-t10282.html


That guide is three years old now and applies to the Baratza Vario. I might be completely wrong, but as I understood it Mahlkoenig rebranded it and tarted it up a little internally meaning the calibration wasn't necessary.

Anyone able to shed light on this?


----------



## Outlaw333

NO WAY! Sorry to hear whats happened mate. As a devoted Mazzer Mini user, I strongly recommend you break the bank and go for it! then we can be Mazzer Mini buddies aswell as PID buddies and now Barista Training Buddies!! haha! You won't mind being skint when you have the Mini on your bar! Coffee gets you through times of no money better than money gets you through times of no Coffee afterall!


----------



## fatboyslim

Ha ha ha! Why would you say such suggestive words. I'm on the slippery verge of pulling the trigger on buying a mini.

This mini http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/MAZZER3.html

This looks to be the best price and also had some contact with them and they seem like a good company.

Through all of this I have to say that Baratza have been fantastic, they have already identified which parts I need and got a quote for postage.

Think I'll keep the Preciso for brewed


----------



## funinacup

That's pretty cheap! Just noticed they have a deal on the SJ at the moment too for an extra £50

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/MAZZER.html


----------



## chimpsinties

Is that pre vat?

Are you 100% sure you want a Mini over a Vario FotBoy?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I may or may not have been trying to modify it but I really stupidly forgot to pull the small micro adjustment lever off first.
> 
> When Baratza tell you its essential you do this FIRST they mean it as when I tried to pull the case off it snapped the entire grind adjustment assembly.
> 
> Made me question how durable a totally plastic adjustment assembly is in the first place.
> 
> Seriously considering a Mazzer Mini then sell Preciso after I get parts from Baratza (who have already offered to send them express delivery from US).


I dont think I could break a mazzer if I tried, Just get one and feel the quality! Aside from hearing about the superb grind quality of Baratza Maestro's for the purpose of brewed coffee , I Never saw the appeal of those Varios for espresso , too much plastic (your story re-affirms my thoughts)

Have a look on ebay and get a Super Jolly!


----------



## fatboyslim

Yes eBay is the logical choice but I can't wait 3-4 days for the current auctions to end lol.

Just hypothetically if I were to get a brand new mazzer mini (£400 inc VAT) would there be a significant advantage over a used one?

Better resale value should I ever be crazy enough to sell it?

Got a brand new bag of Oporapa that arrived about 5 minutes before I broke my grinder.

Going to miss the best of this great coffee now. Stupid bean-to-cup machine at work sucks eggs like my granny also


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Yes eBay is the logical choice but I can't wait 3-4 days for the current auctions to end lol.
> 
> Just hypothetically if I were to get a brand new mazzer mini (£400 inc VAT) would there be a significant advantage over a used one?
> 
> Better resale value should I ever be crazy enough to sell it?
> 
> Got a brand new bag of Oporapa that arrived about 5 minutes before I broke my grinder.
> 
> Going to miss the best of this great coffee now. Stupid bean-to-cup machine at work sucks eggs like my granny also


Id personally go for a Jolly over a mini. If you get a fairly new one from ebay then there shouldnt be anything wrong with it, might need a strip clean and a new set of burrs.

Theres nothing like a brand new box-fresh grinder .. but it wont stay that way for long


----------



## garydyke1

Doing some dreaming now myself:-

I bet the taste of espresso from these slow moving conical burrs is delicious!

Seems good value compared to Robur - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/mazzer-kony-electronic/p719#tdesc_1

83mm flat burrs super quick grinding and a snip compared to other titans- http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/mazzer-major-electronic/p718#tdesc_2

wake up Gaz, wake up!


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Doing some dreaming now myself:-
> 
> I bet the taste of espresso from these slow moving conical burrs is delicious!
> 
> Seems good value compared to Robur - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/mazzer-kony-electronic/p719#tdesc_1
> 
> 83mm flat burrs super quick grinding and a snip compared to other titans- http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/mazzer-major-electronic/p718#tdesc_2
> 
> wake up Gaz, wake up!


Yeh the Kony is a snip at £1200!

Did you see that Royal on eBay at the moment gary?

Only £200+ at the moment.

You buy that and gimme your mini-e


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh the Kony is a snip at £1200!
> 
> Did you see that Royal on eBay at the moment gary?
> 
> Only £200+ at the moment.
> 
> You buy that and gimme your mini-e


Deal!

''I give you gooord price, velly goooord price.'''


----------



## Outlaw333

Is it honestly worth having one of these big old grinders for home? The only real bonus I see over a mini or SJ is the lower rpm and even then, when grinding a 15-22g dose at a time it stays pretty damn cool? Consistency can't be the issue as even my little mini is bang on every time! I am kind of talking blind here having never tried one of the titans but can they really be that much better in a domestic environment to warrant the mighty upgrade? Also with the insane grind retention I see a massive disadvantage! Fine in a commercial setting as they won't be hanging around for long but at home I can see it being a real Pain.


----------



## garydyke1

compare






I find my Mini painfully slow and pretty clumpy to all the mazzer titans Ive seen in action. (the k30 was HORRID by the way)

I have zero grind retention on the mini-e as the grid and finger guards are removed , so I can brush all the grinds out, down to the last 0.1 - I could do the same on any Mazzer


----------



## garydyke1

The taste difference is subjective but I hear the big conicals produce brighter fruitier espresso, and the big flats more chocolates and dulled balanced espresso....


----------



## chimpsinties

garydyke1 said:


> compare


Err... Wow!


----------



## cjbailey1

Earlepap said:


> That guide is three years old now and applies to the Baratza Vario. I might be completely wrong, but as I understood it Mahlkoenig rebranded it and tarted it up a little internally meaning the calibration wasn't necessary.
> 
> Anyone able to shed light on this?


Yes it is an old one. Mine is Mahlkoenig branded but I found after a period everything seemed to settle and I found I was often right at the top of both micro and macro. I did the calibration again so that I was happy everything was set up properly.

I hadn't read that yours was only a month old - I recalibrated mine just before Christmas (2011) after buying it October 2010 so mine was fairly well used. I found the adjustment on mine to be as per the article - a little allen head screw under a rubber cover.

With such a new machine I would ask the supplier their advice and go from there...


----------



## Outlaw333

Bugger my goats that's fast!!! I guess though until I try shots back to back I will remain a little sceptical on the flavour thing, this could be my conscience talking and stopping me talking myself into an expensive upgrade!


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Bugger my goats that's fast!!! I guess though until I try shots back to back I will remain a little sceptical on the flavour thing, this could be my conscience talking and stopping me talking myself into an expensive upgrade!


Plus the big'uns look darn cool..especially in black. I want something to intimidate Brewtus


----------



## Earlepap

Thanks cjbailey1, I'll fire out an email to the supplier for advice. I do find myself at the top of macro and micro settings for some beans, with it even struggling to grind some fine enough. My only concern is invalidating the warranty by poking around.


----------



## cjbailey1

Not a problem - sorry for being so slow at replying, it's been a bit manic down here as I'm doing Shift work and have just bought a house with a lot of work to be done!! I don't know what it does to the warranty, there is no sticker over the grommet or anything, but with it being the age it is then it's always best to double check with them!


----------



## Earlepap

Just took a look and as you say there is no sticker over the grommet, only in front of it which is covering something else. I sent an email to the supplier anyway, since it seems a very short time to require recalibration already.


----------



## Danm

Please let us know what they say earlepap. I was under same impression as you that they sorted out the calibration as part of the rebadge.

Be interested to hear what they say.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Plus the big'uns look darn cool..especially in black. I want something to intimidate Brewtus


Intimidate Brewtus? Are you mad? That'll make him angry! And you won't like him when he's angry!

Update if anyone is interested: Both Baratza and Steve at Has Bean have been really fantastic, hopefully got some replacement parts on the way soon.

Will probably still buy a SJ tho


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Intimidate Brewtus? Are you mad? That'll make him angry! And you won't like him when he's angry!


He scares the be-jesus out of me everytime I switch him on. Have you seen the War of the Worlds and the 'horn sound' they make? Think that.... but worse.


----------



## Earlepap

Danm said:


> Please let us know what they say earlepap.


Heard back from the supplier almost immediately. They said that adjusting the screw beneath the rubber grommet would not invalidate warranty as that's exactly what it's there for, and that the heat/humidity might be affecting beans/grinder. I'll play around with some adjustment tomorrow when I find my allen keys. There is a sticker covering another screw which upon removal voids warranty, so I won't be touching that.

I'm going to be send an email to the manufacturer (Mahlkonig) as well to see what they say.


----------



## fatboyslim

So errr...I glued my grinder back together.

Just waiting for glue to dry and will see if it works.

Maybe this will be a good coffee day?


----------



## fatboyslim

One word.....FAIL


----------



## garydyke1

five words....No need to glue Mazzers


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah, you might just get hounded by myself and Gary until you get one! It is inevitable, we will break you and you will have a shiny new mazzer on your bar whether you like it or not, so you might aswell save yourself and us the hassle and just order it!


----------



## lookseehear

I adore my Super Jolly, you won't regret it!

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## Earlepap

I put my hand to recalibrating my Vario today. I'm not the least bit DIY technically minded and found the whole process some what terrifying - kept thinking I'd break the whole thing. After a fair amount of time and a trip out to buy a decent allen key, I've now fined the grind enough to get a decent shot with Red Brick using a VST basket. At one point the grinder started making very odd noises, but it seems to have settled now. I'm not going to rush back to repeat the process.


----------



## Outlaw333

odd noises? were your burrs touching?


----------



## chimpsinties

Are you saying the Vario wouldn't go fine enough?


----------



## Earlepap

It wouldn't go fine enough for Red Brick in a VST basket. Basically there's a little screw hidden behind the dosing shoot that you can loosen and slide, which makes everything finer or coarser. Seems mine was calibrated too coarse, but it's fine now. I was assured that the little screw is there so that it can be altered, and I haven't done anything that would void the warranty.

Don't know what the noise was, but it stopped after running some beans through it. It sounded like scratchy metal.


----------



## chimpsinties

There's a Kat & Gail video on youtube where she does it that I watched the other day. I don't like the sound of "scratching metal" Eeeek! Maybe that was the sound of your ceramic burrs wearing each other smooth







(I hope not)


----------



## Earlepap

Yeah I hope not. Surely the screw wouldn't be there if you could put it to a point where it would damage the burrs. This is my thinking anyway. I emailed Mahlkonig but they never got back to me.


----------



## chimpsinties

Did it sound anything like this? At about 1:30ish you hear a kind of buzzing sound.


----------



## Earlepap

Nah it was a higher pitch sound than that. What I do notice is that they're in a different hole on that vid. The one that they stick the prong into has a sticker over it on the Mahlkonig saying warranty void if removed. The little rubber grommet behind that hole is removable though and reveals the slider I'm talking about. I followed the same guide as cjbailey that he linked earlier in this thread.


----------



## fatboyslim

Muahaha! So on the second attempt of super gluing the adjustment ring on my Preciso, not only did it work but I've increased the resistance of the micro adjustment slider and solved one of the key issues with the grinder.

Grinding perfectly again! Muahahaha.

Definitely a good coffee day (despite my under extracted first shot of Oporapa).


----------



## chimpsinties

That great news FatBoy!

My Virtuoso is currently sat in it's box all packaged up ready to head off to it's new owner so no grinding for me this weekend. I had to pre-grind a couple of bags up to last me til my Vario arrives later in the week.


----------



## fatboyslim

Thanks chimp.

Hope you enjoy the Vario. I hope you didn't have to dip into your 'Rocket Giotto Fund'?


----------



## Outlaw333

Hey fatboy, if the bit you glued goes again try getting some Gorilla super glue, it is slightly rubberised so doesn't go brittle like regular super glue. It's good stuff:good:

Really glad to hear you're up and running again!


----------



## funinacup

Does that mean you're not buying a Mazzer?









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw333

Keep looking for a Mazzer though, solid direct drive system and general bombproof design means that when nuclear war destroys earth, all that will survive are cockroaches and Mazzer grinders!


----------



## fatboyslim

Ha ha cockroach coffee? I reckon I'm gonna keep an eye on eBay for a SJ under £250 whilst making do with super glue. It's not perfect and the adjustment ring is moving more than it should giving inconsistent grind but it's manageable. Baratza are sending me a brand new adjustment ring and their v.3 gearbox just because they want my preciso to be like a new one. Hopefully only paying for postage. Great company to deal with.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Ha ha cockroach coffee? I reckon I'm gonna keep an eye on eBay for a SJ under £250 whilst making do with super glue. It's not perfect and the adjustment ring is moving more than it should giving inconsistent grind but it's manageable. Baratza are sending me a brand new adjustment ring and their v.3 gearbox just because they want my preciso to be like a new one. Hopefully only paying for postage. Great company to deal with.


How about a well-loved Mini-e ; ) .......


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> How about a well-loved Mini-e ; ) .......


For real? Did you buy a royal?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> For real? Did you buy a royal?


Watch this space over the next 2-3 days


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Watch this space over the next 2-3 days


Gary I may or may not have already bought a super jolly. Watch this space also?

Spill the beans... have you gone Royal?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary I may or may not have already bought a super jolly. Watch this space also?
> 
> Spill the beans... have you gone Royal?


I didnt win the one on eBay but have subsequently been offered one for a reasonable price (sub £400) . The guy is sending me pictures tomorrow. Its grindly perfectly and doesnt even need new Burrs or much of a clean up. All being well my Mini-e will be on sale soon


----------



## fatboyslim

Err so I found a Super Jolly lying in an alleyway and took him home.










Can I be in the Mazzer club now?


----------



## vintagecigarman

God, this SJ business is really jumping - I have just picked up a 2010 manual, very little used and literally indistinguishable from new. Appeared briefly on fleabay yesterday afternoon as a 7 day listing but with a BIN price of £300, so the deal was done within half an hour of it appearing.

I am loving it! OK, it's not much of a step up from the Mini e, but I figure that these are just such an industry standard that everyone needs to own one for a while.

As my wife says - they are the grinder equivalent of a Ford Transit! I have no doubt that sooner or later it will get swapped for something a little more esoteric, but for now I am happy to be in the club. How do I change my name to Superjollyman?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag

vintagecigarman said:


> As my wife says - they are the grinder equivalent of a Ford Transit!


So true! A long wheel base Mercedes Sprinter has more wow factor but they will both shift a sofa.


----------



## garydyke1

Bit more info on my potential purchase, invitation to go grind some coffee through it, need to sort that out : )

Mazzer Royal 2006 serial 06132xx

Titanium Burrs, they look brand new

Darn good condition, the odd cosmetic scratch here and there

Was in a commercial but quite low volume setting, i believe it closed down

sub 350 quid price being discussed, aiming for 300-325.

Been looking through some old posts on here from DonRJ who got one and couldnt speak highly enough of it.


----------



## fatboyslim

Doser or non doser?

There are some totally weird and wonderful doserless conversion mods on the web (mostly on coffee geek) and I reckons I'm gonna custom myself some kind of uber cone that fits inside the doser (with vanes and sweepers removed).

Thus saving myself £150+ buying the conversion kit.

Could you transfer the doser cone and electronic panel from your mini E?


----------



## garydyke1

Its a Doser model.

If I get it, and I get great shots with the doser , then Ill prob do the sweep-vane mod and the ''schnozzle''.

Id sell the mini-e fully intact to make it at the very least a cost-neutral upgrade


----------



## lookseehear

Check out this doserless mod that I found (worklog here).

Looks lovely in chrome but you surely wouldn't be able to sweep out the chute, which holds at least a couple of grams.


----------



## fatboyslim

and when asked how much all of that cost the chap replies



> Too much, about £240..... but it was worth it


I'm still thinking the best solution is to place a cone/funnel inside the doser.

Going to play around when I finish my next pot of yoghurt.

Also thanks for the tips lookseehear. Have a rudimentary sweeper mod in place but its not ideal.


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> and when asked how much all of that cost the chap replies
> 
> I'm still thinking the best solution is to place a cone/funnel inside the doser.
> 
> Going to play around when I finish my next pot of yoghurt.


If i where you id just get some kind of self adhesive brush(the stuff you can buy to seal doors would be ideal) to stick to the underside of the doser vain. You will appreciate the anti clump capabilities of having a functional doser.


----------



## vintagecigarman

I must be doing something wrong, but I can't see where all the problems come from with the Mazzer dosers. Using the SJ by throwing 18g in the throat and putting the tamper on top, thwacking the doser quite robustly as it grinds is delivering the grinds into the PF neatly with next to no spillage. I am quite amazed at how cleanly the doser sweeps as well. Seems to be that my fears of dosers have not been borne out.

Sent from using Tapatalk 2 (which I think is a great improvement, by the way!)


----------



## fatboyslim

To grind fine enough for a VST basket I find a very thin layer (probably one granule/grind particle thick) is left on the bottom of the doser and won't ever be moved by the sweeping vanes. This is easily resolved with a sweeper vane mod not an ideal situation. Doserless is the way to go!


----------



## MikeHag

I do tend to have a very small amount of grinds left in the bottom of my Super Jolly dosing chamber, but I don't find it has any adverse effects at all. It doesn't seem to taint the freshly ground stuff coming through, and it takes 20 seconds to quickly hoover out once a week or so as part of my equipment cleaning/maintenance routine, or whenever I'm changing beans and want to start with a completely clean grinder. All grinders should be cleaned regularly anyway, so I don't mind at all, and I do love the fluffy grinds the SJ produces, and how you can aim them where you want in the basket just by the speed of your flick of the dosing arm. (So has this thread become about grinders??







)


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> I do tend to have a very small amount of grinds left in the bottom of my Super Jolly dosing chamber, but I don't find it has any adverse effects at all. It doesn't seem to taint the freshly ground stuff coming through, and it takes 20 seconds to quickly hoover out once a week or so as part of my equipment cleaning/maintenance routine, or whenever I'm changing beans and want to start with a completely clean grinder. All grinders should be cleaned regularly anyway, so I don't mind at all, and I do love the fluffy grinds the SJ produces, and how you can aim them where you want in the basket just by the speed of your flick of the dosing arm. (So has this thread become about grinders??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


video video video


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> To grind fine enough for a VST basket I find a very thin layer (probably one granule/grind particle thick) is left on the bottom of the doser and won't ever be moved by the sweeping vanes. This is easily resolved with a sweeper vane mod not an ideal situation. Doserless is the way to go!


Grinding finely enough for a VST with a doserless grinder - clumps can be an issue...oh and static


----------



## Earlepap

MikeHag said:


> (So has this thread become about grinders??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That seems to happen a lot.

I don't own a SJ, but in the interest of remaining part of the thread, I'll leave this input:

Super Jolly sounds like a clown's moniker.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Got to admit that I am glad to have moved on from the Mini-e, which I now see as vastly over-rated and over-priced. Happy to stick with a doser now.


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Bit more info on my potential purchase, invitation to go grind some coffee through it, need to sort that out : )
> 
> Mazzer Royal 2006 serial 06132xx
> 
> Titanium Burrs, they look brand new
> 
> Darn good condition, the odd cosmetic scratch here and there
> 
> Was in a commercial but quite low volume setting, i believe it closed down
> 
> sub 350 quid price being discussed, aiming for 300-325.
> 
> Been looking through some old posts on here from DonRJ who got one and couldnt speak highly enough of it.


I think a cool powercoat respray might be a good call...maybe to match my tamper handle!


----------



## tribs

I've been using a doserless mod on my Super Jolly since I got it. The doser was filthy and I have not had chance to clean it up yet, but I am considering getting around to it soon as I am getting clumping issues with the doserless. It appears to be unavoidable without the doser.


----------

